# Battery Recommendations



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just got a new boat and I need 3 new batteries. 2 for the trolling motor and one to start the engine. Any recommendations for longest lasting and best value?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Ive had nothing but good luck with the Resolute brand marine batteries carried by FleetFarm. You can go big dollar and buy the new hi-tech batts (which will outperform traditionals) but for a reasonably priced and very reliable battery, you cant go wrong with Resolute. Ive used em for years.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thangs Bagman! I will have to check around here to see if anyone carries them.


----------

